

Html audio generated music - dhbradshaw
http://weblog.bocoup.com/worlds-1st-html-audio-generated-music

======
audionerd
There have been prior experiments to synthesize audio with javascript, and
feed it into the <audio> tag via data-uri.

[http://ajaxian.com/archives/generating-and-playing-sound-
in-...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/generating-and-playing-sound-in-
javascript)

But I've never seen it done realtime like this! Very cool.

~~~
dhbradshaw
I would love to see this become standard for a few big browsers. There are so
many cool things that could be done that right now are impossible.

~~~
Batsu
Are you pining for the days of embedded MIDI files? :)

~~~
klipt
Speaking of which, it would be neat if there were a way to play javascript
generated MIDI without having to synthesize the instruments yourself.

Although I'm guessing that would be difficult to make portable, unless Firefox
shipped with its own synthesizer (FluidSynth + basic soundfont). Which would
add considerable bloat.

~~~
calcnerd256
or if the audio tag were designed differently

------
chipsy
Good. Fine-grained sound controls are one thing that hold back browser games
outside of Flash. If this gets standardized, it'll open a lot of doors.

------
chime
Originally you could only do this with Java Applets. Then Flash 10 made it
possible too. And now JS. This will be awesome for audio synthesis. I actually
have it on my todo list to convert this to Flash: <http://chir.ag/493/water/>
\- Now I think I'll do it in JS too.

